# Beer launcher!



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/445498/robotic_beer_launching_refrigerator/


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Somebody needs to get a real job or hobby.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> Somebody needs to get a real job or hobby.


More like better taste in beer. I'm not trying to bash Miller Lite (my third favorite light beer) but if I was trying to showcase my ingenuity, I would have built a bottle launcher instead of a can launcher, and at least stocked it with Guinness or Sam Adams Oktoberfest.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Well I am no longer a drinker and coffee doesn't fly that well tends to burn you on landing.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Dreadnought said:


> .... I would have built a bottle launcher instead of a can launcher, and at least stocked it with Guinness or Sam Adams Oktoberfest.


+1 on that! Most of the "inexpensive" canned beers give me a major headache.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

:smt1099 I love cheap American beer. :smt1099


----------



## DirtyDon (Feb 6, 2007)

Genesee


----------

